

Multicore Is Bad News For Supercomputers - janm
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/nov08/6912

======
janm
I think clusters are going to start getting much smaller ...

~~~
Anon84
..or much "larger" (in number of CPUs/cores)... now you can have 8 cores per
CPU where you used to only be able 1.

You can never have too much computational power.

~~~
janm
Yes, there will be many more cores, but I suspect that the cluster programming
model will start applying to smaller and smaller systems.

I can imagine a system where each CPU die has multiple cores with on a chip
with memory, and multi-CPU machines appear to software as a cluster rather
than a single system image.

